# Anyone Cancelled Their Subs or Thinking About it?



## fielding

Anyone cancelled their subs or thinking about it? I'd love to know how people are responding to this new line-up espec with the state of the economy...


----------



## thestaton

I can't  Life Time Sub... I just called and asked if I sold it on eBay if they would transfer the account and they said no it had to be to a family member.


----------



## krock918316

Nope. Although they have destroyed Lithium. 90's grunge station playing Divinlys


----------



## VaJim

Seriously thinking of canceling my 4 radios. I hate what they did to the NBA. I'm going to give them a few more weeks to get their head out of their rear end and realize they can't screw people. A simple grand-father cause would have solved everything. I don't want to hear about certain channels on certain radios. Most of the complaints have been shifting the format. Besides it's all ONE company. So put it back where it was (for those who are grand-fathered). I can tell you if they jerk with the Elvis channel on Sirius 13 and make it so I can't receive it, color me gone.:nono:


----------



## reddice

I am keeping my subscription because what is my other alternative FM radio. I don't think so. I am liking some of the channels like 1st Wave and Radio Margaritaville I am glad they kept the XM versions of the decades channels. However I am not pleased with them getting rid of Chrome and The System, kept the Sirius version of Chill but Area does have better radio shows than they use to have and I am glad they kept BPM.


----------



## Mavrick

I can't for I have Lifetime on all 3 of my radios they have all since paid for their subscription costs anyway so the service I am getting now is basicly free anyway.

So I am not going to complain for it still beat FM radio.


----------



## BoB3K

Yeah, definitely considering it. And if I do, I'm going to ask for my money back--we pay the yearly rate and just re-upped like last month. And I'm going to ***** and ***** if they say no. There is a clear difference between "programming may change," and "we cancelled all your channels but replaced some of them with kind of similar things."


----------



## rudeney

Heck no! I'm a Sirius subscriber with one lifetime plus 3 stacked. I don't care about the sports or talk programming - I just enjoy the commercial free music choices. Some of the changes have no been so great, but mostly, I'm still happy with the programming.


----------



## Steve Mehs

I had three XM subscriptions, 2 Sirius subscriptions and Sirius Premium Internet Radio totaling $49.86 a month. In the past few weeks I dropped 2 XM subs, 1 Sirius sub and Sirius Premium Internet Radio. I want to cancel it all so bad, I HATE HATE HATE the outcome of this mess, I HATE the fact Melvin is the dictator of SDARS and I HATE that my listening choices have been essentially cut in half. But even an F'ed up satellite radio head up by Melvin is better than the terrestrial crap, and yeah my iPod is great, but it's not like I can discovery anything new on my iPod.

Last night I added the scam otherwise known as Best of Sirius to by one remaining XM subscription. If I don't end up canceling, what I might do is have my XM receiver with Best Of Sirius at home and have a Sirius receiver with best Of XM in my car. With as much as the channel line ups now overlap, I see no sense of having both XM and Sirius in both my car and at home like I've had for the past 5 years now. I'm just not sure if for Sirius, if I want to use my existing receiver, or wait for the new dual service radios to come out, but with as much redundancy as there is, what's the point of dual service radios. I'd lose the French stuff, the Clear Channel Crap, 20 on 20, The Groove and The Village, big deal.


----------



## Ken S

Howard Stern is still on 100 and 101, They now have Maddog on 123 and Disney and Kids are still on the air...I'm as happy with Sirius today as I was when I subscribed.


----------



## Steve Mehs

Whetever floats your boat, but there are a lot more channels out there then just those 5.


----------



## Dolly

I cancelled, but came back :blush: The Pulse formerly Flight 26 is holding up real well right now. I just hope it last


----------



## placeman

As a former Sirius sub who switched to XM when my vehicle came with it, I welcome the change. I much preferred the Sirius programming over XM's.


----------



## ajc68

I guess I'm one of the few people that's actually happy about the merge. Now I can get all my sports on one service! I'm sure things will get sorted out over time with the merge and all of the changes. Each service still has contracts it has to honor, so it will be a while before we see a true universal service. But any way you slice it, it beats the hell out of FM, and where else can you get all the sports, entertainment, talk and news radio...


----------



## Steve Mehs

> But any way you slice it, it beats the hell out of FM, and where else can you get all the sports, entertainment, talk and news radio...


Anyway you slice it, I had a hell of a lot more listening options 72 hours ago then I do now. X Country will never be back, Beyond Jazz will never be back, Fine Tuning will never be back, The System will never be back. I could careless if everythings on one service. I'd rather have two services with 300 listening options then one service with 150.


----------



## Ken S

Steve Mehs said:


> Whetever floats your boat, but there are a lot more channels out there then just those 5.


Steve,

Very true. There are alot of stations on AM & FM too. I don't have much interest in listening to them. I'm not saying they shouldn't be there...or that there shouldn't be other stations on SiriusXM. The question in the thread was about canceling and to me the service is better today than it was six months ago.

Come next spring if MLB can be added to the Sirius package without having to pay an additional $12.95/month it will be even better. Strangely, it may make sense for people like me to switch from Sirius to XM and get the best of package for Stern.

I understand there are people that lost channels they liked. I feel bad for them and I believe they should be able to cancel without penalty because of the change.


----------



## usmcbob55

krock918316 said:


> Nope. Although they have destroyed Lithium. 90's grunge station playing Divinlys


When? I listened to it on my way to work tonight.


----------



## Hoxxx

fielding said:


> Anyone cancelled their subs or thinking about it? I'd love to know how people are responding to this new line-up espec with the state of the economy...


no effect on me. I will not listen to OTA FM. I am so sick and tired of commercials. On radio and TV. I love Sat radio. when I travel around Arizona there are so many desolate areas I would be lost without it.


----------



## Lowry666

Hello,
I was a subscriber to both Sirius and XM, until the big change on Thursday. I had 2 XM receivers, one attached to my Yamaha 3800 receiver and a portable. I kept XM JUST for channel 42 Liquid Metal. Every weeknight at 6 Katie did the Mercury show, very heavy brutal death metal. Well, they canned all the DJs from XM and brought a couple over from Sirius and now they play the same crappy stuff that Sirius 27 runs. So, I dumped them.
I checked the new lineup for Sirius and it just wasn't worth the extra dough anymore, I had been a subscriber for 5 years and I am just not happy with the changes.
As a side note, the lady at XMs customer service line said they are trying to appeal to a broader market. I told her that all they are doing is ticking off their longtime customers. 
Sorry for the rant and the long reply.

Lowry


----------



## feets

Steve Mehs said:


> Anyway you slice it, I had a hell of a lot more listening options 72 hours ago then I do now. X Country will never be back, Beyond Jazz will never be back, Fine Tuning will never be back, The System will never be back. I could careless if everythings on one service. I'd rather have two services with 300 listening options then one service with 150.


I agree with Steve ..... to me the new sirius xm is more like fm radio all talk and no brains .......... and i can get that for free.....:nono2: getting closer to pulling the plug............


----------



## Dolly

rudeney said:


> Heck no! I'm a Sirius subscriber with one lifetime plus 3 stacked. I don't care about the sports or talk programming - I just enjoy the commercial free music choices. Some of the changes have no been so great, but mostly, I'm still happy with the programming.


I hope you don't mind me asking a question, but you said you had a "lifetime" sub. What happens if Sirius XM goes out of business? Another problem Sirius XM has IMHO is that now people are afraid to pay them money. When I went back to XM they had good 1, 2, or 3 year packages. I thought about the packages, but they have to be paid upfront. So I thought if I pay for a yearly package of any length and Sirius XM goes out of business early this coming year I would probably never get my money back :eek2: So I just went with a 3 month plan that while it doesn't give me any discount at least I won't lose a lot of money if Sirius XM goes out of business. But, of course, the company badly needs money from subs now. However, there are probably other people like me who like the packages, but don't want to pay upfront money because they are afraid the company will go under. And if the company doesn't get money it will go under  What a mess :girlscrea


----------



## Steve Mehs

If the company goes out of business then the only logical thing that can happen is the receiver stops working when the service is shut down. I believe lifetime subscriptions were $400, so after 31 months of use you've broken even. Only reason I never went lifetime is if you swap receivers your charged $75, and can do it a max of three times. At the rate technology changes, I don't want to be tied down to something like that.


----------



## philslc

placeman said:


> As a former Sirius sub who switched to XM when my vehicle came with it, I welcome the change. I much preferred the Sirius programming over XM's.


I agree. I switched to XM to get live traffic updates for my GPS. I like the combination service.


----------



## salmo62

Hoxxx said:


> no effect on me. I will not listen to OTA FM. I am so sick and tired of commercials. On radio and TV. I love Sat radio. when I travel around Arizona there are so many desolate areas I would be lost without it.


Agree 100 f*****g %. OTA radio makes me sick:barf: and I refuse to listen.
SatRad is the only way to go for me.


----------



## Dolly

Steve Mehs said:


> If the company goes out of business then the only logical thing that can happen is the receiver stops working when the service is shut down. I believe lifetime subscriptions were $400, so after 31 months of use you've broken even. Only reason I never went lifetime is if you swap receivers your charged $75, and can do it a max of three times. At the rate technology changes, I don't want to be tied down to something like that.


Wow if they were only $400 that was a deal for sure. So people that have been lifetime subs for some time really won't be hurt if the company does go under now. But what about people with 1, 2, 3, year packages?


----------



## mhayes70

Nope. Keeping mine for right now.


----------



## mhayes70

I am happy with it so far. I like being able to hear my Sirius channels on Directv and in my GM car. So, I am happy.


----------



## mhayes70

Steve Mehs said:


> Anyway you slice it, I had a hell of a lot more listening options 72 hours ago then I do now. X Country will never be back, Beyond Jazz will never be back, Fine Tuning will never be back, The System will never be back. I could careless if everythings on one service. I'd rather have two services with 300 listening options then one service with 150.


I agree. You can gripe about it all you want. But, it is still a hell of a lot better than FM radio.


----------



## johnjroy

Just called Sirius and canceled my radios in both vehicles. They tried to keep me by first saying that they may bring back some of the original Sirius channels in January but then also stated that was a rumor. Then they tried to give me 3 monts of free service on 1 of the 2 radios, I told them do it to both as it is a joint account, they refused. I told them to drop service.
Service cancelled as of next month stated they can not cancel service mid month even though I pay yearly on both receivers. Had both from 2004 and they have no concern to see a "loyal" customer walk. Very upsetting, Shame on Sirius and shame on the FCC for allowing this monopoly!

John


----------



## VaJim

johnjroy said:


> Just called Sirius and canceled my radios in both vehicles. They tried to keep me by first saying that they may bring back some of the original Sirius channels in January but then also stated that was a rumor. Then they tried to give me 3 monts of free service on 1 of the 2 radios, I told them do it to both as it is a joint account, they refused. I told them to drop service.
> Service cancelled as of next month stated they can not cancel service mid month even though I pay yearly on both receivers. Had both from 2004 and they have no concern to see a "loyal" customer walk. Very upsetting, Shame on Sirius and shame on the FCC for allowing this monopoly!
> 
> John


any mention of a refund?


----------



## johnjroy

VaJim said:


> any mention of a refund?


Yes I will be getting a refund for the so called unused time. However they tell me even though I am auto billed to my CC every year (primary on 9-15 and secondary on 2-15) that I have to run service thru the 15th of the month. Can not cancel mid month, so effective December 15 my service will be shut off automatically and I will receive a 129.32 credit to my card for the remaining service on both units.

I am still very upset, I would rather pay the money and ENJOY the service I had, just like others here.

On a side note, anyone notice Serius/XM stock closed a 26 cents a share on Friday! Glad I am not a shareholder!

John


----------



## pigskins

Thanks, I was going to ask about refunds for pre-paid service. I read through their TOS and it said I would be entitled to a refund of the unused portion, but it's good to hear they are sticking to it.

I think I am going to cancel and sell my equipment before it becomes completely worthless. I'm going to go to a network device solution to stream internet radio to my home office, so I'm covered there.

Anyone suggest a decent portable solution for the car? Not an MP3 player fan at all, too lazy to rip & save or download and refresh the player. Something like the Slacker portable unit looks like a good idea. Any others?

Also thinking of getting an internet clock radio for the bedroom, liked to fall asleep to Sirius using the boombox.


----------



## Cmnore

I can't believe what a CROCK this merger turned out to be. I am still considering cancellation, but I have yet to pull the trigger.


----------



## VaJim

...the other thing that pisses me off is even if I wanted to sign up for the best of XM (NBA) according to the Sirius website (under my account) my radios can't get the service. Now what kind of crap is that?


----------



## feets

mhayes70 said:


> I agree. You can gripe about it all you want. But, it is still a hell of a lot better than FM radio.


Not really :nono: local Fm dj's talk is more intelligent than these buffoon's  to me we are getting less for our money  and it's about to come out of the cars and house........ bring back the real xm........ I figure by the end of 09 there won't be any sat radio left with this fool running the show


----------



## paja

At my peak I had three XM and two Sirius subs along with Sirius hooked up through my home system from DISH. Now I'm down to one XM sub having dropped one, dropped both Sirius and DISH. I do get the URGE channels now from U-verse.


----------



## pigskins

VaJim said:


> ...the other thing that pisses me off is even if I wanted to sign up for the best of XM (NBA) according to the Sirius website (under my account) my radios can't get the service. Now what kind of crap is that?


Yea, tell me about it.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=142787


----------



## tvjay

I borrowed an XM radio for a trip awhile ago just to see if I liked it because all my co-workers did. I decided after that trip that XM, in my opinion, sucked so I bought Sirius. I liked the Sirius channels better but now they took away my The Beat and gave me BPM. To be honest BPM isn't that good. I liked The Beat because they played songs. BPM does live broadcast which is what Area does. I don't want to listen to live clubs, I just want techno/dance songs. If I wanted to listen to clubs I would listen to Area. So far, I am not impressed with this merger. This merger is also why I go month to month so that any moment if I decide to cancel, I can.


----------



## blucas95

I'll throw my 2 cents in as well.

Seems like most of the people who are upset at XM subscribers. I have two Sirius radios in both vehicles and the wife and I both preferred the Sirius versions of the decade channels MUCH more than the new XM ones.

It seems like the only thing they succeeded in doing is upset people in both camps.

Oh, and I too was excited that I would be able to listen to both Howard Stern and Opie & Anthony with the "Best of XM". Nope - add me to the list of people with a relatively new car (2006 Infiniti) with a radio that is "too old" to receive the XM stations, even though their website claims "Most radios will be able to add The Best of XM". That is blatant false advertising there - I'm sure that the number of subscribers with older radios FAR outweighs the number with radios produced in the last year - which is what one of the customer service reps on the phone told me.


----------



## Dolly

Please read my Merger Thread. There are a lot of things that could happen. So I would say sit tight and see what does happen. And I'm putting my money where my mouth is I signed up for an XM Lifetime sub yesterday.


----------



## paja

Dolly said:


> Please read my Merger Thread. There are a lot of things that could happen. So I would say sit tight and see what does happen. And I'm putting my money where my mouth is I signed up for an XM Lifetime sub yesterday.


When they go into bankruptcy, your lifetime money will go towards Mel's golden parachute


----------



## Dolly

paja said:


> When they go into bankruptcy, your lifetime money will go towards Mel's golden parachute


I obviously can't say they won't go into bankruptcy, but with the group of Sirius stockholders all over Mel like a blanket I don't think his parachute will be all that golden. And if we just sit tight there may be changes coming up that will help the situation so Sat. Radio won't go into bankruptcy. I had been all for Sat. Radio going out of business because of Mel and what he did to XM. However, I kept thinking about having choices of what to listen to. If we let Sat. Radio go bankrupt, that is just one less choice we will have. We can blame Mel all we want and goodness knows he needs to be blamed, but in the end if Sat. radio dies it will really be because the subs stopped supporting it.


----------



## ddrumman2004

I'm keeping mine!
Why should I drop it because of the merger?
All I listen to is the music channels and a couple of talk channels and the music, decades channels, to me, are better. It just remains to be seen if songs are repeated like Sirius was prone to do. I hope the merger "fixes" this.

I suppose I could cancel and go back to regular FM but then that would be like dropping DirecTV and going back to an outside antenna for television. No way!


----------



## VaJim

ddrumman2004 said:


> I'm keeping mine!
> Why should I drop it because of the merger?


...relax..it may be over soon. Sirius stock is down now near .17 cents. :grin:


----------



## Dolly

VaJim said:


> ...relax..it may be over soon. Sirius stock is down now near .17 cents. :grin:


16 cents, but what's a penny or two among friends


----------



## ddrumman2004

VaJim said:


> ...relax..it may be over soon. Sirius stock is down now near .17 cents. :grin:


What do you mean by relax?  

I'm not concerned about the merger. If the company goes broke I go back to listening to CDs that I have burned and an Mp3 player, not to mention the money I will save every month on my sub.
But I hope that doesn't happen because I like Sirius(XM) the way it is.

The only channel that I would like is not available.....a Beatles channel.


----------



## VaJim

ddrumman2004 said:


> What do you mean by relax?
> 
> The only channel that I would like is not available.....a Beatles channel.


...they (the powers to be) are going to do what they want....I try not to lose any sleep over it.

I'm with you on the Beatles channels.:sure:


----------



## DJConan

pigskins said:


> Anyone suggest a decent portable solution for the car? Not an MP3 player fan at all, too lazy to rip & save or download and refresh the player. Something like the Slacker portable unit looks like a good idea. Any others?


I was here searching for the same thing you mentioned above. I ran across another thread suggesting slacker.com. I went over there and looked around. For me, this is going to be the best solution to replace my Sirius subscription and my LaunchCast Plus subscription.

Auto updating of the portable
Custom music stations
Half the subscription fees I'm currently paying between LaunchCast and Sirius

I'm planning on getting the G2 ASAP and canceling Sirius and LaunchCast.


----------



## max1

I decided to cancel the Home sub for Sirius i am going to wait untill after Christmas to cancel the one in the car once when FM radio gets done playing christmas music. We have a decent lineup here so I dont think i will miss it. I really dont like having Rick Dees-on Saturday's on 80's on 8. The guy is annoying. I will still have S-xm-on E so i can listen to them in the house for free. Yes I do use slacker.com-it's a great site as well plus I like the Aol radio as well. Max.


----------



## koji68

Nope. I almost did when they took down The Beat but BPM has turned out to be a nice replacement for it. Same type of music longer playlist. Nice.

I also enjoy Pop2k and they kept The Pulse.


----------



## koji68

VaJim said:


> ...relax..it may be over soon. Sirius stock is down now near .17 cents. :grin:


The company may go down but the service will stay up with some other owner.

Look what happened to Iridium. The company went belly up but the service is still available from another company using the same satellites.


----------



## dmurphy

Frankly, no.

I'm relatively new to XM (this year) and love it.

The changes haven't affected me much at all. I tend to listen to the decade stations, Top Tracks (or whatever it's called now), and a few others.

So the names changed ... doesn't bother me any. Still have lots of music at my disposal, and that was the whole point ...

Still a happy customer.


----------



## DJConan

[stands up] Hi, my name is Goober and I am Sirius free.

Just called to cancel my account. They asked me why I was canceling and I told them. They offered me 2 months free to find new stations that I might like and I told her I knew what I liked and thanked her, but chose to cancel anyway.

[sits down]

I hope SiriusXM makes it, but it's not for me anymore.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

When this post first cropped up, I thought... nah, I'm not going to get rid of my satellite radio...

I'm beginning to rethink that though... maybe. It sure seems to me like there's a whole lot more talking in the last few weeks than there ever was before. On all the stations I listen to, it seems the on air talent just wants to run their mouths.

We actually have some decent stations arund here, but I'm not a big fan of DJs blabbing between every song. I want to hear music. Perhaps an occasional interview or two, but I don't want to know that the DJ is having a bad day because he got in a fight with his girlfriend.

That was the appeal of XM when we first got it. Less talking, more music. If that's changing, then XM is just regular old radio, minus a few commercials... and with several radios in the house, I can put up ith a few commercials for $25 a month.


----------



## txtommy

One car came with XM and the other with Sirius. I only listened to a couple channels on either. Now I get my 4 favorites on both. If I could subscribe to only those 4 channels plus MLB, I'd go for that in an instant. The rest is just overkill that I never listen to and if they could do away with Stern to lower their prices, that would be great.


----------



## usmcbob55

I can't believe I saying this.......I'm out after this billing cycle. They just got their last $12.95 out of me. 

My commute has gone from 2 hours + to 35 minutes since I first got Sirius. I listen to Howard Stern or sports 90% of the time, but occasionally I liked to rock out. In my many ventures to find a good sing since the station changes I have found it impossible to sustain. If I even find one song I like (that's no easy task since the playlists now seem clogged with obscure, and probably inexpensive, terrible songs) the channel always seems to follow it up with garbage. I'm not paying $12.95 for Stern. I'l listen to the Spice Girls CD my wife is gonna give me for christmas.


----------



## Lee L

I am coming closer to killing at least one of my 4 active radios with the latest cut at SiriusXM. They killed off DJ Armando on BPM. Now, in addition to his other shows and work there, the 5-6 PM drive hour is nothing more than the regular BPM fare with the Addiction mixshow gone.


----------



## pigskins

usmcbob55 said:


> I can't believe I saying this.......I'm out after this billing cycle. They just got their last $12.95 out of me.
> 
> My commute has gone from 2 hours + to 35 minutes since I first got Sirius. I listen to Howard Stern or sports 90% of the time, but occasionally I liked to rock out. In my many ventures to find a good sing since the station changes I have found it impossible to sustain. If I even find one song I like (that's no easy task since the playlists now seem clogged with obscure, and probably inexpensive, terrible songs) the channel always seems to follow it up with garbage. I'm not paying $12.95 for Stern. I'l listen to the Spice Girls CD my wife is gonna give me for christmas.


Same here, was just thinking that last night. Once I finally found a song/sound I liked, the next song was not for me. Then I was off on another search. Looking forward to expressing my displeasure to them. Not that it matters. Been listening to sky.fm all day today. Free. Nice. Not mobile of course. Need to figure that out still...


----------



## 1964

I am an XM subscriber. The only difference I noticed is now we have all these annoying DJs.


----------



## pigskins

1964 said:


> I am an XM subscriber. The only difference I noticed is now we have all these annoying DJs.


I'm with Sirius and I feel the same way now.


----------



## 1964

pigskins said:


> I'm with Sirius and I feel the same way now.


They are all new. I just assumed they were from Sirius.


----------



## Dolly

1964 said:


> They are all new. I just assumed they were from Sirius.


Most I would say now are from Sirius. Sirius from what I have learned from Sirius subs. has always had DJs that talk more. While at XM on a lot of stations you rarely heard a DJ much at all. This was a BIG change for XM subs. And most don't like it. I have personally never minded hearing a DJ myself so I'm sticking with Sirius XM.


----------



## Jon J

I've got a quarterly payment for two XM radios coming up in early December. I seldom listen to anything but music, so I phoned today to switch both to the Mostly Music package. Turns out I would pay more for Mostly Music versus what I now have...$59.94 for MM or $59.82 for the two XM Everything subs.

(Palm slaps forehead)


----------



## rudeney

Dolly said:


> Most I would say now are from Sirius. Sirius from what I have learned from Sirius subs. has always had DJs that talk more. While at XM on a lot of stations you rarely heard a DJ much at all. This was a BIG change for XM subs. And most don't like it. I have personally never minded hearing a DJ myself so I'm sticking with Sirius XM.


As a Sirius subscriber, I'm used to the DJ's and in fact enjoy many of them. I like the original MTV VJ's on The Big 80's (now 80's on 8) although I never really watched them much on MTV (I guess MTV came a little after my time, even though i love 80's music)). I have never cared much for the Morning Mashup on Hits 1, but I like the DJ's on First Wave 22. I find that I prefer to have a DJ on rock stations. I also liked Brian Atwood on Symphony Hall 80, but he's gone. It's a shame because he was always so excited about classical music and I looked forward to his show each day.


----------



## Dolly

rudeney said:


> As a Sirius subscriber, I'm used to the DJ's and in fact enjoy many of them. I like the original MTV VJ's on The Big 80's (now 80's on 8) although I never really watched them much on MTV (I guess MTV came a little after my time, even though i love 80's music)). I have never cared much for the Morning Mashup on Hits 1, but I like the DJ's on First Wave 22. I find that I prefer to have a DJ on rock stations. I also liked Brian Atwood on Symphony Hall 80, but he's gone. It's a shame because he was always so excited about classical music and I looked forward to his show each day.


Back in the day when my area had good AM/FM channels the DJ's were like local celebs. They had big (for this area) followings. Great personalities that made listening to them fun. Sadly those DJ's are now retired or dead


----------



## jimmyv2000

i dropped my second radio a few days ago the day that sub was to expire,Then i put it on Craigs list and Back page for Sale along with the second home kit,I kept my primary radio on just for 1 more year (just to shut the wife up) so she can have XM in her car.
This new line up basically Bites!
Next november i will not be a sub i can guarantee that.


----------



## Lord Vader

Do these morons know what the bleep is going on there?!? 

Three months ago I applied for a rebate when I upgraded my car receiver. A few weeks ago I get this Email telling me, literally, that because their vendor that is paying the rebates went out of business and had no money to pay the rebates, the rebate checks would bounce and I was to destroy it once I received it. They would automatically reissue a new check within 5 days. Well, I'm still waiting!

I went back to an older Email to click on the link to check my rebate status. The link tells me that the online rebate status site no longer exists and that I'm to call 1-877-967-4675, so I called that. After asking me way too many questions about my account, I'm put on hold and get disconnected! 

I call back and *****, then they tell me that I dialed the subscriber customer service # and I'm to call 1-866-281-1125. So, I call that number, get the automated rebate status center instructions, and am asked to input my zip code. I do that and get a response that tells me that too much time elapsed with no input; I'm to re-enter my zip code. I do that and the same damn response--too much time elapses. I then hear, "Please hold while we transfer you to a rebate specialist." Sounds good, right? Wrong! I'm transferred to an automated message that says the "new number" to their rebate status center is 1-877-967-4675.

WTF?!? That's the same original number I dialed!!! I call that back and am told by a representative that I need to dial 1-866-281-1125. I tell them, "No dice! That number no longer works for the rebates, telling me to call the 877 number." Now I'm fighting with customer service about the rebate and am being repeatedly told that I have to call back the 866 number!!! I told them to forget it and either credit my account the $30 rebate amount or I'll cancel my service, dispute my credit card charges for service because they did not deliver what they promised, and see if my attorney wants to pursue them. Considering I know three other people who were promised rebates months ago and never received them, I smell a class action suit. 

Customer retention tells me, "We can't issue credits. We'd be happy to cancel your account, however." 

@ssholes!

This merger has ruined the company!


----------



## Richard King

Loving XM more than ever. I had Sirius quite some time ago. My most listened to station was The Underground Garage (yea, a great mix of pop and punk rock). I switched to XM a while back just to check it out. I have missed the UG ever since. Recently they put The Underground Garage on Xm and I love it. Me??? Drop it??? No way!!


----------



## Dolly

Richard King said:


> Loving XM more than ever. I had Sirius quite some time ago. My most listened to station was The Underground Garage (yea, a great mix of pop and punk rock). I switched to XM a while back just to check it out. I have missed the UG ever since. Recently they put The Underground Garage on Xm and I love it. Me??? Drop it??? No way!!


Mr King you and punk rock  I sure didn't see that one coming :lol:


----------



## Richard King

:lol: I think it's the mix that gets me, along with the commentary from the DJ's telling about the history of songs and performers. Give it a try, you might like it. It's the kind of radio program that I would put together if I were doing one.


----------



## pigskins

Richard King said:


> :lol: I think it's the mix that gets me, along with the commentary from the DJ's telling about the history of songs and performers. Give it a try, you might like it. It's the kind of radio program that I would put together if I were doing one.


Funny thing is, you *could* do that and save yourself the monthly fee.


----------



## Dolly

Richard King said:


> :lol: I think it's the mix that gets me, along with the commentary from the DJ's telling about the history of songs and performers. Give it a try, you might like it. It's the kind of radio program that I would put together if I were doing one.


I will definitely check that channel out


----------



## Richard King

pigskins said:


> Funny thing is, you *could* do that and save yourself the monthly fee.


Ah, but to research all the data on the artists that is disseminated on that channel would take forever, more than a full time job for one person. You obviously haven't listened.


----------



## pez2002

Richard King said:


> Loving XM more than ever. I had Sirius quite some time ago. My most listened to station was The Underground Garage (yea, a great mix of pop and punk rock). I switched to XM a while back just to check it out. I have missed the UG ever since. Recently they put The Underground Garage on Xm and I love it. Me??? Drop it??? No way!!


i love the beatles show on sunday nights @ 12am great stuff 

me drop xm no way


----------



## cweave02

I have made 2 trips to DC in the last month and a half, and the traffic channel has been heavenly. My favorite channels are the Decades on XM, and I used to like Holly this time of the year, but during those trips to and from VA, I heard the same songs over and over, just by different artists. Little variety, and the Traditional channel next door is no more traditional than Holly.

Can;t wait until the PGA starts up again in January!


----------



## Dolly

pez2002 said:


> i love the beatles show on sunday nights @ 12am great stuff
> 
> me drop xm no way


Gee I didn't know they had a show like that! Where is it? I think part of the problem with all the negative talk is that all the "good stuff" that still remains gets left out.


----------



## Richard King

There was a Beatles show this morning on Underground Garage also. I don't know if it is every Sunday, since I just found UG on my XM radio, and, did I say that I am pleased? 

Warning to Dolly: Beware that this may become your favorite station. I guess Pop Punk is not the best way to describe it, more like garage bands, pop, with some punk thrown in for diversity. It's really a good blend.


----------



## Dolly

Richard King said:


> There was a Beatles show this morning on Underground Garage also. I don't know if it is every Sunday, since I just found UG on my XM radio, and, did I say that I am pleased?
> 
> Warning to Dolly: Beware that this may become your favorite station. I guess Pop Punk is not the best way to describe it, more like garage bands, pop, with some punk thrown in for diversity. It's really a good blend.


I forgot to ask you the most important part--what station is it on!!!!! I have an XM car radio. I hate to look station after station, but I will if I have to. I know that station wasn't given to D* so they can't help me there.


----------



## pigskins

Richard King said:


> Ah, but to research all the data on the artists that is disseminated on that channel would take forever, more than a full time job for one person. You obviously haven't listened.


Nope, I haven't and I won't be. Not my flavor. I'm seeing more and more posts from people who appear to be keeping their subs for one particular channel. Seems a bit much.

One sign of the times - I have a bunch of artist alerts saved on my car radio and while to some it might appear that a lot of beeps means little variety, I have quite a variety of music types saved. Since the merger, I rarely get any alerts. So for me, canceling will be easy. The new music playlists are not for me. So it's off to Slacker G2 I go, hoping that will get the job done. It's a gift from Santa, shhhhh!!!


----------



## Richard King

Dolly said:


> I forgot to ask you the most important part--what station is it on!!!!! I have an XM car radio. I hate to look station after station, but I will if I have to. I know that station wasn't given to D* so they can't help me there.


Go to page, er channel, 59.


----------



## Dolly

Richard King said:


> Go to page, er channel, 59.


Mr. King I found the Garage last night. And to anyone that thinks Sirius XM is like FM radio or any other radio they should listen to that station. I have never heard anything like that in my entire life and I'm older than dirt :lol: They should call its format "Grab Bag Songs" because you never know what type of song they are going to grab out of the bag next !rolling I heard the Clash followed by Little Richard followed by two groups I had never heard of :eek2:
Sadly since I only have it in my car by the time I found it I was almost where I was going. I looked for it at stop lights not while driving. My mind was blown to say the least :girlscrea


----------



## Richard King

:lol: Ms. Dolly.... Glad you enjoyed it. I had a feeling you might. No question about it, it's my favorite channel. If you're older than dirt, what does that make me?  By the way, this afternoon I heard Frank Sinatra do "Mrs Robinson" (absolutely *TERRIBLE*, Sinatra as bad as he ever could be), followed by Little Drummer Boy by David Bowie and Bing Crosby. It was mentioned by the very informative DJ that this song was recorded about a month before Crosby died.


----------



## Dolly

Richard King said:


> :lol: Ms. Dolly.... Glad you enjoyed it. I had a feeling you might. No question about it, it's my favorite channel. If you're older than dirt, what does that make me?  By the way, this afternoon I heard Frank Sinatra do "Mrs Robinson" (absolutely *TERRIBLE*, Sinatra as bad as he ever could be), followed by Little Drummer Boy by David Bowie and Bing Crosby. It was mentioned by the very informative DJ that this song was recorded about a month before Crosby died.


Mr. King you were right this station is a Gold Mine, if you don't let that "grab bag" format throw you for a loop :sunsmile: It did me at first, but since you gave it such a high recommendation I thought I'm going to listen to it again  It's like a Music 101 class without any worry of tests or grades. Like tonight I heard a song by a group I didn't know who were really rocking/jamming followed up by Bob Dylan then followed by a Christmas song that I didn't know nor did I know the person singing it. But the song had a Jazz/Blues or a Blues/Jazz sound to it like it could have been recorded in the 1940's. And with this station it might have been :lol: I also heard a bit of a Paul Revere and the Raiders song as I was returning to the car. This was followed by a group I didn't know, then the Bryds, and then the Who. If this station has a playlist the person that came up with it must have been "high" on something  Then the DJ started to talk about how much he liked to watch the show, "Where the Action Is", which was the show where Paul Revere and the Raiders were like the group band of the show. I loved that show and watched it all the time :heart: The only down side for me is I can only listen in my car  I would get a radio for the home, but then it goes right back to the merger thing and how much money do you want to spend on a company that might not make it  I don't care what anyone says this station alone is worth the price of a sub. And it now has it's own button on my car radio :sunsmile: People aren't finding what is still there on Sat. Radio. I admit I wouldn't have found this station, if not for you. All people can think or talk about is what they "lost". And I used to be one of those people  I will NEVER be so narrow minded again :nono2:


----------



## Richard King

> I loved that show and watched it all the time


Ditto. :lol:
The DJ's all have an extensive histories in the music industry http://www.xmradio.com/onxm/channelbio.xmc?ch=59 , and so have info available from personal experience that you probably wouldn't pick up anywhere else. I'm a bit disappointed that Joan Jett http://www.pbase.com/rking401/joan_jett_and_the_blackhearts&page=all is no longer a DJ there as she was when I had Sirius, but, I suspect that people come and go on the station which adds to the variety. Enjoy.


----------



## machavez00

Dolly said:


> Mr. King I found the Garage last night. And to anyone that thinks Sirius XM is like FM radio or any other radio they should listen to that station. I have never heard anything like that in my entire life and I'm older than dirt :lol: They should call its format "Grab Bag Songs" because you never know what type of song they are going to grab out of the bag next !rolling I heard the Clash followed by Little Richard followed by two groups I had never heard of :eek2:
> Sadly since I only have it in my car by the time I found it I was almost where I was going. I looked for it at stop lights not while driving. My mind was blown to say the least :girlscrea


Speaking of "grab bag" formats...
What I am disappointed with is changing the Decades (50's for eg)channels to Pop Top 40 channels. (50's on 5) I could not put my finger on what what different since the changes were made last month. I went to www.xmradio.com and they are now listed as "pop". When the were "decades", they were "grab bag" channels for that decade. On the "50's" One would hear Sinatra followed by Bo Diddly, Johnny Cash, Etta James, Pat Boone.. etc. You would hear all genres from artist of that decade. Now they are Pop Top 40 for that decade.

_Harlem_ is gone from the 50's on 5, as is _The Wash Cycle_ from BB King's Blues, two of my favorite shows. _Rockabilly Roadshow_ and _Pink and Black Days_ survived.


----------



## paulman182

machavez00 said:


> Speaking of "grab bag" formats...
> What I am disappointed with is changing the Decades (50's for eg)channels to Pop Top 40 channels. (50's on 5) I could not put my finger on what what different since the changes were made last month. I went to www.xmradio.com and they are now listed as "pop". When the were "decades", they were "grab bag" channels for that decade. On the "50's" One would hear Sinatra followed by Bo Diddly, Johnny Cash, Etta James, Pat Boone.. etc. You would hear all genres from artist of that decade. Now they are Pop Top 40 for that decade.


Most of the artists you named were very successful on the pop charts in the 1950s and should be played on a channel devoted to the Top 40 pop charts from that decade.


----------



## bkwest918

I love my XM Radio. I just did two radios with lifetime sub. 

/b


----------



## VaJim

bkwest918 said:


> I love my XM Radio.
> /b


....confusion remains...sad:nono:


----------



## Dolly

VaJim said:


> ....confusion remains...sad:nono:


I'm afraid it is going to continue to remain and that is not going to do the company Sirius XM any good at all :nono2:
Because as long as they continue to have separate websites, separate accounting where people can't put their accounts together, etc. it will still seem to a lot of people that it is still Sirius vs. XM


----------



## machavez00

paulman182 said:


> Most of the artists you named were very successful on the pop charts in the 1950s and should be played on a channel devoted to the Top 40 pop charts from that decade.


True, but the song selection seems to have shrunk.

The 50's channel has not been the same since Matt the Cat was fired and _Harlem_ was canceled.


----------



## max1

I have just decided not to renew my Sirius sub in the car. I can only listen to Sirius in the car and for me it just wasnt' worth the cost since it only takes about 30 minutes to get to work. Actually I found a few local fm stations that play the music i like so I am now back to Fm in the car. Plus I can listen to Mike and Mike on the AM for free on ESPN Radio. So now I am completly done with Sirius. BTW when I cancelled the Sub it took 20 minutes to wait for a rep ridiculous. My overall experience with Sirius was and D- Max.


----------



## Inches

I canceled after XM raised the price from $9.99 per month. Got tired of babbling DJs and so called commercial free channels. Now I use an iPod and listed to what I want.


----------



## bwclark

I have XM on my home Denon receiver via a mini tuner. I also have an XM radio in my Chev. Avalanche.

I am now adding a CommanderMT to my Corvette that will use my mini tuner from the home! 

Holding existing subs...may go Lifetime for XM.


----------



## pigskins

Definitely time to bail. Came across this nugget looking for the number to call to cancel (especially the last sentence which I don't recall seeing in the past):

2. Refunds: LIFETIME, AUTOMOTIVE PRE-PACKAGED, MONTHLY AND CERTAIN PROMOTIONAL SUBSCRIPTIONS ARE NONREFUNDABLE. If you cancel your Subscription prior to its expiration (excluding the aforementioned types of Subscriptions), you will receive a refund of amounts paid directly by the subscriber, if any, on a pro-rata basis, less any applicable fees, unless provided otherwise in any offer for the Service that you accept. IN THE UNLIKELY EVENT THAT WE CEASE BROADCASTING THE SERVICE, WHETHER AS A RESULT OF A LIQUIDATION, BANKRUPTCY, OR OTHERWISE, ALL PREPAID SUBSCRIPTIONS WILL BE TREATED AS NONREFUNDABLE.


Cancelling as I write this. Was offered new hardware to replace my 2 older radios that are not capable of getting new programming, free of charge. Was also offered free programming all radios. So if anyone out there needs new hardware or wants free programming, just call and threaten to cancel. Them offering this was one of the many reasons I gave for wanting to cancel, I think the poor lady was overwhelmed when I listed all of my reasons. As if it really matters.

Oh and another tidbit - I brought up the "no-obsolete guarantee" where they promised no radio would become obsolete due to the merger. I asked them many times to stand behind their promise, their response to me each time was no, or sorry, or too bad. This lady tells me she doesn't understand why I was told I would have to purchase all new hardware, they are pretty much giving new hardware out to everyone who asks for it.


----------



## Hardin Thicke

fielding said:


> Anyone cancelled their subs or thinking about it? I'd love to know how people are responding to this new line-up espec with the state of the economy...


I'll never...ever....EVER!! go back to terrestrial radio except for the Boston news radio station, and the Adam Carolla show on LA's KLSX (streamed of course).....and when they go to commercial, I pop over to Sirius or XM.


----------



## gretschdrum

pigskins said:


> Definitely time to bail. Came across this nugget looking for the number to call to cancel (especially the last sentence which I don't recall seeing in the past):
> 
> 2. Refunds: LIFETIME, AUTOMOTIVE PRE-PACKAGED, MONTHLY AND CERTAIN PROMOTIONAL SUBSCRIPTIONS ARE NONREFUNDABLE. If you cancel your Subscription prior to its expiration (excluding the aforementioned types of Subscriptions), you will receive a refund of amounts paid directly by the subscriber, if any, on a pro-rata basis, less any applicable fees, unless provided otherwise in any offer for the Service that you accept. IN THE UNLIKELY EVENT THAT WE CEASE BROADCASTING THE SERVICE, WHETHER AS A RESULT OF A LIQUIDATION, BANKRUPTCY, OR OTHERWISE, ALL PREPAID SUBSCRIPTIONS WILL BE TREATED AS NONREFUNDABLE.
> 
> Cancelling as I write this. Was offered new hardware to replace my 2 older radios that are not capable of getting new programming, free of charge. Was also offered free programming all radios. So if anyone out there needs new hardware or wants free programming, just call and threaten to cancel. Them offering this was one of the many reasons I gave for wanting to cancel, I think the poor lady was overwhelmed when I listed all of my reasons. As if it really matters.
> 
> Oh and another tidbit - I brought up the "no-obsolete guarantee" where they promised no radio would become obsolete due to the merger. I asked them many times to stand behind their promise, their response to me each time was no, or sorry, or too bad. This lady tells me she doesn't understand why I was told I would have to purchase all new hardware, _*they are pretty much giving new hardware out to everyone who asks for it*_.


Do tell. I have a piece of **** Airware that I'd love to upgrade. If the company is giving away new hardware I'd love to have some. What type of angle do you need approach them with? :grin:


----------



## Dolly

pigskins said:


> Definitely time to bail. Came across this nugget looking for the number to call to cancel (especially the last sentence which I don't recall seeing in the past):
> 
> 2. Refunds: LIFETIME, AUTOMOTIVE PRE-PACKAGED, MONTHLY AND CERTAIN PROMOTIONAL SUBSCRIPTIONS ARE NONREFUNDABLE. If you cancel your Subscription prior to its expiration (excluding the aforementioned types of Subscriptions), you will receive a refund of amounts paid directly by the subscriber, if any, on a pro-rata basis, less any applicable fees, unless provided otherwise in any offer for the Service that you accept. IN THE UNLIKELY EVENT THAT WE CEASE BROADCASTING THE SERVICE, WHETHER AS A RESULT OF A LIQUIDATION, BANKRUPTCY, OR OTHERWISE, ALL PREPAID SUBSCRIPTIONS WILL BE TREATED AS NONREFUNDABLE.
> 
> Cancelling as I write this. Was offered new hardware to replace my 2 older radios that are not capable of getting new programming, free of charge. Was also offered free programming all radios. So if anyone out there needs new hardware or wants free programming, just call and threaten to cancel. Them offering this was one of the many reasons I gave for wanting to cancel, I think the poor lady was overwhelmed when I listed all of my reasons. As if it really matters.
> 
> Oh and another tidbit - I brought up the "no-obsolete guarantee" where they promised no radio would become obsolete due to the merger. I asked them many times to stand behind their promise, their response to me each time was no, or sorry, or too bad. This lady tells me she doesn't understand why I was told I would have to purchase all new hardware, they are pretty much giving new hardware out to everyone who asks for it.


Lifetime subs have always been nonrefundable. That is nothing new at all. And if a company does go out of business you normally don't get your money back so that is nothing new. You have made it clear you no longer care for Sirius XM Radio and are cancelling. Fine--that is your choice and your right. But why do you keep posting here? This Forum should be of no interest to you if you are not a Sirius XM sub. There are posters here who still very much like Sirius XM including the Moderator of this Forum Mr. King who not only likes Sirius XM, but is a shareholder in the company (Mr. King put the fact that he is a shareholder in a post himself here in the Forum so I don't feel I'm doing anything wrong in posting it here). You don't like Sirius XM and have cancelled so how about finding another place to post :wave:


----------



## pigskins

Dolly said:


> Lifetime subs have always been nonrefundable. That is nothing new at all. And if a company does go out of business you normally don't get your money back so that is nothing new. You have made it clear you no longer care for Sirius XM Radio and are cancelling. Fine--that is your choice and your right. But why do you keep posting here? This Forum should be of no interest to you if you are not a Sirius XM sub. There are posters here who still very much like Sirius XM including the Moderator of this Forum Mr. King who not only likes Sirius XM, but is a shareholder in the company (Mr. King put the fact that he is a shareholder in a post himself here in the Forum so I don't feel I'm doing anything wrong in posting it here). You don't like Sirius XM and have cancelled so how about finding another place to post :wave:


Wow, so polite! If I'm not mistaken you were very critical, before you drank the kool-aid. Last I checked, this is America!


----------



## pigskins

gretschdrum said:


> Do tell. I have a piece of **** Airware that I'd love to upgrade. If the company is giving away new hardware I'd love to have some. What type of angle do you need approach them with? :grin:


Just tell them you are cancelling your service. Be prepared to wait on hold for 10-20 minutes, but once they come on the line you'll get whatever you want. They love it when you tell them how upsetting it is that they are discounting subscriptions for pretty much everyone while you have been paying full price (if that's the case, of course). They're hurting to keep subscribers, you will have no problem getting a new receiver.


----------



## Dolly

bwclark said:


> I have XM on my home Denon receiver via a mini tuner. I also have an XM radio in my Chev. Avalanche.
> 
> I am now adding a CommanderMT to my Corvette that will use my mini tuner from the home!
> 
> Holding existing subs...may go Lifetime for XM.


That is just great to hear :sunsmile:


----------



## Dolly

Hardin Thicke said:


> I'll never...ever....EVER!! go back to terrestrial radio except for the Boston news radio station, and the Adam Carolla show on LA's KLSX (streamed of course).....and when they go to commercial, I pop over to Sirius or XM.


I know people haven't been happy with the changes at Sirius XM. But I agree with you they are still better than terrestrial radio and I think if only they could get their debt situation under control things will even get better :sunsmile:


----------



## rudeney

For all the Sirius-XM bashing, here's a thought: I gave my parents a Sirius radio for Christmas. It was a Sportser Replay 4 with both home and car kits, plus I gave them a SUBX1 boombox. They are retired (well, supposed to be but they keep working on a consulting basis). Anyhow, they have land and a boat on the gulf coast where they intend to build a house, so they make several trips a month down there. I figured the Sirius radio would be good to pass the drive time and for listening while on the boat. When I gave it to them I had to explain what it was. They said they had heard of satellite radio, but really had no clue about it and had never even considered it. My mother called me yesterday to tell me that this was the best gift she had ever received. She loves the music choices and the clear reception all 250 miles to the coast. 

So, for each of us who may be complaining about the changes, there is a great big market of not-yet-customers who will not care about our complaints and would love the service. That's where Sirius XM needs to go to keep itself afloat.


----------



## Dolly

That's one of the things I always mention. I had never heard of Sat. Radio until I got a car last year  I think Sat. Radio had been using people getting cars to know about their service way too much. And now that the car makers are in trouble it makes things worse for Sirius XM


----------

